# Which forum is the next to go?



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

So which forum next will be deleted?

How many forums has AVSForum deleted?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I believe that the rest of the forums are staying.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Mark is right. As it stands now with our current plans, no more forums are on the chopping block. AVS is closing their Dish PVR forum and has provided a link to us in their Video Components section.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

:joy:


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

How come that HD programming forum that was created not to long ago is staying? I don't think it would grow much and it's definitely served better at AVS. Also when will the ads be introduced?


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Yeah...what about the ads?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The HD Programming forum is staying because there are situations in HD programming that are specific to DBS. 

Don't know exactly when the ads will start yet.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

BFG said:


> How come that HD programming forum that was created not to long ago is staying? I don't think it would grow much and it's definitely served better at AVS. Also when will the ads be introduced?


When you say _"How come..."_, don't you really mean "Why"?


JohnGfun said:


> Yeah...what about the ads?


Speaking of "why", how come you are asking about 'ads'. They'll come when they come -- why ask?


----------



## ilovedbs (Aug 19, 2005)

Were posts deleted from here? I remember reading somthing that the classifieds might be coming back. Are they?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

ilovedbs said:


> Were posts deleted from here? I remember reading somthing that the classifieds might be coming back. Are they?


No they were not deleted, you did read that it might come back. However it is in another thread. It can be found here. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=45309


----------



## ilovedbs (Aug 19, 2005)

Thankx. I thought I was losing my mind.


----------

